# Sillosocks Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is officially the shortest contest ever on Nodak, but I want to get these out the door ASAP.

The winner is receiving a 4-pack of the new Sillosocks Turkey Decoys. If the NASDAQ closing penny TODAY matches your number, you win. Try to get me your mailing info asap as well so you can get it for use.

And if you win, please contact Sillosocks and let them know what you think...even if you think they're a big POS, let him know why. 8) Jim needs opinions.

Good luck everyone!

0 - hntnmn23
1 - Rick Davis
2 - Chuck Smith
3 - Jmnhunter
4 - Goosehauler23
5 - Roughrider
6 - bluebird
7 - alleyyooper
8 - Jhennager
9 - hunter121390


----------



## Chuck Smith

come on .02....

If I win i will give them a try with out a weapon. I will try to get out and do some filming or take stills.

I figure if I can't shoot them with a gun I will shoot them with a camera. Maybe a bow later in may. ;-)


----------



## hntnmn23

come on .00....give me an excuse to skip work!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well well Chucky, you are the winner with a close yesterday of 1646.12

Congrats and I'll pass on the info to be shipped to ya asap.

Thanks again Sillosocks!


----------



## Chuck Smith

YEEEE HAAAAA..

They will get some good use.

Thanks again Silo Sock for the great give away.

Chuck


----------



## KSCATMAN

Are they full bodied decoys? Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

KSCATMAN said:


> Are they full bodied decoys? Do you have any pictures of them?


That's a great question...I'll see if Jim has some pics to post up.


----------



## bluebird

I think I saw pics of them on Rogersportingoods.com


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ack/Detail


----------



## hunter121390

congrats chuck. them don't look too bad. might have to buy some and try em out


----------



## Chuck Smith

Once I get them I will give them a try in the field. I will run up to this county park that i helped out on a youth hunt. I will just set up the decoys and do some filming or taking still photos.

I will also try them out at a friends place. He is the only one who hunts and did not get drawn this year. So hopefully get some good photos and some good feed back for the guys at silo sock.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here is a pic of the decoys:


----------



## The Canuck Kid

that one decoy of a sleeping turkey look good but it looks too expensive.


----------

